# Newly standoff-ish with strangers



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear has in the past few weeks started to become standoff-ish with SOME strangers (not all) while he is off leash. If he is on the leash, he is completely fine around adults, but still wary of children. He is fine with strangers in the dog park and new people that come to our house. However, we went for a walk to the pond the other day and he was barking at OH's sisters from afar. His tail was still wagging the entire time, but he would not go close enough for them to pet him for a while. He has only met them once before for a short period of time, so he is not familiar with them, although it was a positive encounter. He was off leash at this time. Eventually he did go up to them for a pet, but he still seemed very over excited (or maybe anxious?) and this was after about 20 minutes of him running around and barking at them.

We have noticed him bark at children twice in the past month, plus now this encounter with family. This is a recent development - up until a few weeks ago, he never had this problem with adults, and he was not always wary of children. He is taken to the off leash dog park several times a week where he plays with other dogs and meets new people. What can we be doing to help remedy the situation? Do I need one-on-one training at this point?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would suggest 121 training would be helpful to see what is happening and how it can be resolved. It does sound somewhat disconcerting for you both. 
By the way, I believe that a wagging tail doesn't necessarily mean a dog is happy.
I am sure someone more experienced will be able to offer more advice. Good luck!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I absolutely agree with the 1-2-1's - probably very helpful. Treats are also very helpful to create positive associations. Patricia McConnell's 'The cautious canine' is a good little read if you can get hold of it...

Remember too that puppies (I'm not sure how old Bear is) go through different fear stages and its especially important that they have positive experiences during these times.

A waggy tail definitely does not always mean happy dog!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My three older poos are very shy with strangers and afraid of kids. Ozzy and Willow will at least warm up to people but Jake is very standoffish. They have all been to training too. I think I know my issue now though.
I thought I did well socializing them but i kept them in my house/yard until all their shots were done. Before I brought Lily home I really read up on socializing and it said that it had to start much earlier than the 16 weeks I waited  
Apparently there is a window where they need to be exposed to things and it starts before they come home. My breeder suggested having as many people over as possible, taking her to stores and holding her and to playground and holding her.
I am now trying to figure out what I can do to help the older ones to be more trusting. I am sure it will involve lots of strangers and treats.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't like everyone I meet  but on the whole I know how to behave politely. 
I think that with Bear the most important thing is to up your training with him - first at home - lots of fun, lots of rewards - sits, stays, touch your hand with his nose, weave through your legs - fetch - anything you like that he enjoys. All at home to begin with. Get yourself a big old treat bag and fill it up with tasty smelly treats and have fun with your dog - google you tube, be inspired.
When he has got really responsive in these training games start playing them at the dog park when it is quiet and there are not too many distractions. then take him to a quiet part of town and do a bit there - or out on the street. Then if you can enlist the help of house guests or friends do some training around them too.
In situations where Bear gets barky, if he is used to following your directions he will be easier to handle. Rather than 'No, stop barking!' you can say 'Hey Bear! Touch!' and reward - or whatever.
The important thing is to condition him to training at home though - if you try when he is already stressed he will struggle to focus. When I clip on a treat bag my dogs focus on me!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus, and I imagine Bear too, had fabulous socialization as a pup yet he too can sometimes get it into his head that some situations are a threat like that. He did it the other day when we encountered a jet ski at a dock. What seems to work for us is offering him some security, by putting him on lead and encouraging him to approach, realize there is no danger and then stay until he is calm and happy again. I use these "anxiety attacks" as a reminder to myself to get him back into crowds again to tune up his people skills and to increase his exposure to new and wonderful things. The airport is a great place for this, as are busy city streets, school yards and so on. Just make sure each experience has a happy resolution with lots of treats and affection involved.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you for the advice everyone!

We do live in the city, so Bear has been socialized around many types of people and dogs since he was quite young (and we had lots of people and family members' dogs around before he finished all his shots). He was not always like this, it seems to be a new phase.

He is really great with training in the dog park around distractions. We also do training when guests are over and at other people's homes. I make sure to practise different commands with him every day at the park when we are there and will continue to do so.

We will definitely be treating as we near/pass children and getting him to do commands and focus on us and rewarding for that around children as much as possible to create a positive experience! I believe that positive reinforcement rather than "no" and harsh scolding is the answer.

OH took him for a walk today and had him sit-stay and then rewarded immediately as a child passed. This worked very well according to him. Unfortunately, he allowed to child to run up close and Bear barked. I have now instructed him that he shouldn't allow children to run up and invade Bear's personal space until he is fully calm around children and does not see them as a threat. Another interesting point is if he passes children that aren't very young (e.g. 10+) he doesn't have a problem, it's only the ones that are closer to his size.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How old is bear?
and yay toronto! we are in Whitby!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

lady amanda said:


> How old is bear?
> and yay toronto! we are in Whitby!


He is 10 months old.

You're not far at all! Nice to see another Canadian on here.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My little ruby can be a barker, we have had some work men around lately & she really has taken a dislike to some of them, but not all? 
She does not stop barking and won't come anywhere near
She also really hates one of our halloween props.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He will be just fine I am sure...he could just be going through a bit of a scaredy cat time....I am sure if you keep up correcting him, keep up being his alpha and keep up the socialization then he will be just fine. My Cricket kind of did this as well....she was about a year when she started to get freaked by people that she never bothered about before...I am sure you are doing just fine and he will come around.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Tinman said:


> She also really hates one of our halloween props.....


Haha, I can't imagine why.


----------

